# Odin is 7 months old. What training can I do to prepare for agility training?



## Bbaert (Nov 16, 2012)

Odin is a little over 7 months old and I would love to eventually compete in agility. What are some thing I should be teaching him before he is old enough to starting doing jumps? Also are there any of the obstacles I can start training now that will not be hard on his body? Any advice on agility training would be appreciated!!!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Are there any training clubs in your area you can contact?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There are special puppy courses at most training schools or online at Agility-U.com 

At 7 months he can start to learn touch, contact behaviors, flat work where they learn cross work, obstacle focus etc; learning to play tug and impulse control, the recall, stay behaviors and even low jumps (probably only 4-6 inches or jump bumps). 

Impulse control and focus work (obstacle versus handler and back again) are really great foundation skills to teach at this age. My Brady will be a year in a few weeks and still has not started actual jumping yet


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

At 7 months, you can teach "agility obedience" and foundation skills. By one year, Jade knee how to chase a toy, tug, automatic down on a low table (first taught on a piece of carpet on the floor), wrapping cones, wrapping jump uprights, recall to heel, hand touch, target on the floor, circle left and right (intro to teaching turns on a verbal cue), rear cross on flat, front cross on flat, a really reliable recall, tunnels and sends to tunnels, wobbly boards and planks, agility ladders, a start line stay. I also began teaching him the basics for his running contacts. You can teach behaviors for a 2o/2o. I also taught lots of tricks, especially those that called for body awareness.

Hope this helps!


----------

